# Sri Guru Arjun Ji Maharaj



## kaur-1 (Aug 1, 2006)

kljuig jhwju Arjunu gurU sgl isRis† lig ibqrhu ]2]
kalaj*u*g jeh*aa*j araj*u*n g*u*r*oo* sagal sr*i*st lag b*i*tharah*u* ||2||
_In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, Guru Arjun is the Boat; attached to him, the entire universe is safely carried across. ||2||_


----------------------



jp´au ijn@ Arjun dyv gurU iPir sMkt join grB n AwXau ]6]
japyo j*i*nh araj*u*n dh*ae*v g*u*r*oo* f*i*r sa(n)katt j*o*n garabh n *aa*yo ||6||
_Whoever meditates on Guru Arjun Dayv, shall not have to pass through the painful womb of reincarnation ever again. ||6||


Could a learned Gursikh please explain the above tuks to a manmukh like me please.

It might seem like a silly question to a learned Gursikh but my query is on "meditate on Guru Arjun" - how?




_


----------



## simpy (Aug 4, 2006)

kaur-1 said:
			
		

> kljuig jhwju Arjunu gurU sgl isRis† lig ibqrhu ]2]
> kalaj*u*g jeh*aa*j araj*u*n g*u*r*oo* sagal sr*i*st lag b*i*tharah*u* ||2||
> _In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, Guru Arjun is the Boat; attached to him, the entire universe is safely carried across. ||2||_
> 
> ...


 



*Respected Kaur-1 Ji,*

*This Bani that you are referring to is by Bhatts, and was written in praises of Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji. (1406-1410 SGGS)*


*These Bhatts were followers of Guru Sahib. *

*This Bani states the mental state of real Bhagats. *

*There are several stages in Bandgi.*

*a person becomes religious, try to follow religious traits and read religious and Spritual books etc.*
*If lucky enough with God’s Grace Spirituality starts to kick in. Starts wondering why I am unhappy, always looking for the ways to achieve eternal peace and so on.( this does not and cannot happen to all religious people, only a few are lucky enough)*
*Starting to grasp the meaning of what Saints, Religious books are talking about in its true sense. And is using that information in practical life. Here the Bandgi starts.*
*Is able to distinguish between REAL and UNREAL(false and truth in its Devine sense)*
*The person now start to realize what real Bandgi/Meditation is. And start to do it whole-heartedly.*
*During Bandgi a lot of misconceptions and disbeliefs and other not-needed philosophies of religion and life start shattering. Usually it is the hard work and lots of obstacles come in the way. Lots of souls stuck at this stage for several lifetimes.*
*Eventually a stage comes that person sees and feels God’s presence (Rom Rom Naam Simran) within.*
*Is able to see His presence all around and within others. *
*A lot of Spritual development takes place during this stage and also a lot of tests a Soul goes through to become 100% one with the Almighty.*
*This sense of His presence takes him to a stage where there is no difference remain between a spec and the universe (JeevAtma and ParmAtma). *
*Dhan Dhan Siru Guru Arjan Dev Ji led these Bhatts who were real Bhagats, towards their final stages of Bandgi. *

*Now during the Course of Spiritual development(early stages) we come across a stage where all the devotion for Guru/God start to pour out. *
*And a very important point to be noted here is for a real Bhagat there is no difference between Guru and God. The devotion and Love for Guru is the same as it is for God. Because it is the Guru/Guru’s Words/Guru’s Teachings, which are leading us to our real destination.*

*kljuig jhwju Arjunu gurU sgl isRis† lig ibqrhu ]2]*
*kalajug jehaaj arajun guroo sagal srist lag bitharahu** ||2||*
*In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, Guru Arjun is the Boat; attached to him, the entire universe is safely carried across. ||2||*


*When this is being said, it is that during these times(kalyug), if one follows Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji, means actually listen to His teachings and then Follow them. (Sitting in the boat refers to following and truly living the teachings) *

*Following a Living Guru (true Guru) can take you across, provided the Guru is The True Guru and as well as the Follower is a true follower.*




*jp´au ijn@ Arjun dyv gurU iPir sMkt join grB n AwXau ]6]*
*japyo jinh arajun dhaev guroo fir sa(n)katt jon garabh n aa**yo ||6||*
_*Whoever meditates on Guru Arjun Dayv, shall not have to pass through the painful womb of reincarnation ever again. ||6||*_



*Here we have to first understand the meaning of Meditation. Meditation is remembrance of the object(be Guru/God). And when we remember something we remember the attributes of the object. Keep in mind we are not talking about a Physical body here(discrimination between real and unreal has to be understood and done before completely understanding this tuk). *

*The Bhagat does not refer to a physical body here, he is talking of that JeevAtma which is already one with ParmAtma. So there is no difference for this Bhagat between Guru Ji and God. For him Guru Ji’s attributes are the same as God’s attributes.*

*As Guru Ji says- guru prmysru eyko jwxu ]*
*guru krqw guru krxY jogu ] guru prmysru hY BI hogu ] khu nwnk pRiB iehY jnweI ] ibnu gur mukiq n pweIAY BweI ] (SGGS- 864)*

*When a bhagat in real bangi meditates, it is not mere recitation of words. For example, if he/she says Sat Naam, Mind Body and Soul all are involved in this work, the person really means OH GOD YOUR NAME IS THE ONLY TRUTH, and a lot of unconditional love and devotion is also added to the said words(be it recited mentally or verbally). *

*My dear i went really deep into the matter, i hope i was able to make it clear. Please do not hesitate to ask anything any time. i am always open to questions and comments.*



*Guru Bhala Karey.*


----------



## kaur-1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you Bhenji Surinder Kaur, 

Yet again you have answered my query perfectly. I wished your thoughts and responds to this query just went on. 

Thanks


----------



## simpy (Aug 8, 2006)

kaur-1 said:
			
		

> Thank you Bhenji Surinder Kaur,
> 
> Yet again you have answered my query perfectly. I wished your thoughts and responds to this query just went on.
> 
> Thanks


 
*Respected Kaur-1 Ji,*

*Thanks for your kind response. It is all God's Grace, and His Grace is available to all and everywhere in unlimited forms, we just have to pause and be completely aware. *

*Guru Bhala karey.*


----------

